# Starting injections the week of 28th July 09 IUI



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey,

just thought it would be nice to start a thread around this, be nice to have some support and some chit chat.

i start my injections tonight, bit apprehensive to be honest, is anyone starting tonight or this week at all

stay positive


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Hopeandfaith

Just wanted to say hi, good luck for starting your injections tomorrow. I will be starting my injections soon for my first go at IUI, but i dont think it will be next week. Anyway, i will follow your progress to see how you go with your injections. Good luck  

Lyndsey


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi ya

thank you, i wish you luck for yours too, my hubby did the injection for me last night, was very funny, i kept saying ok no, no wait, ok now, no wait lol

once he finally did it, well i did not feel a thing, nothing  

made a fuss for nothing, i think it was more of not knowing what it would feel like.

feel a whole lot better about it all now!

i see you have done chlomid, it didnt work for me either, how many rounds did you do?

take care


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi there Hopeand faith

Had to   at you and  your hubby doing injection, i have a feeling that it will be exactly the same for us! But you say you didnt feel anything...?!

I did from 50mg-150mg per day on Clomid, my cons said that because i had had no response at all to it there was no point in going to any higher dosage as if it was going to work it should have done so by then, how many did you do? They made me feel ill though i dont know about you, i think i must have got every side effect under the sun from them, the hot flushes are the worst i found!

When do you go for your first scan then? What are you on injection wise? Have you got PCOS too, sorry if im being far too nosey i just like to see what other people are put on so that i can compare when my time (finally) comes!

Lyndsey


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi ya,

how you doing hun?

i have to tell you it was very funny, and i guess it made the situation a little bit more relaxed, when i say i felt nothing, i mean i felt n.o.t.h.i.n.g!!!! my hubby just pushed down on the gun while i pinched some fat in my belly and hey presto, didnt hurt after either, so am a happy bunny and not at all scared to have it tonight.

i start my scans on friday, so we will see when i can take the trigger shot.

i am on menapure and hcg shot of prenyl.

of course your not being nosey, thats what these sites are all about hun.

ok my history.................  

september 2008 started 50g of chlomid (privately) didnt get moved onto to the 100g until feb 2009!!! took me back down to 50 (er why) then in April cahnged FS.

chomid turned me into the devil wife, headaches, sore eyes, hot flushes and terrible mood swings oh and put on over stone of the course of time, which i am still trying to shift, that is the biggest side effect i noticed.

what i only just realised was that my gp refered me to just a plain old gyny who isnt a FS, it wasnt until i changed to a different hospital i realised that gynys are really not qualified or have the knowlesge when it comes to fertility, just my opinion of course.

Apri 09 lap and dye and ovarian drilling, slight endo but nothing major. oh yeah i have pcos was told i had it when i was about 15..........

April 09 did not ovualte hoping i would from ovarian drilling but didnt so was given one last 150 cycle of chlomid my follicles grew well for the first time and they also gave me a hcg trigger shot which made me ovulate first time since i have been treated.

unfortunately no BFP.

we had gone as far as we could privately before it went onto IUI or IVF, we could of paid for this but luckily enough timing was on our side and our appointment with the NHS was timed perfectly after my BFN when a decision had to be made of if we were to pay ourselves or not.

because i had done everything privately the next stage for me on the NHS was to start IUI, i really thought there would be a waiting list but there wasnt, so we went for injection classes, and that brings me up to date.

like i said we were lucky that everything was timmed well, i didnt even have to miss a cycle, went straight from private to IUI on NHS.

i will still leave the door open with my private FS, but hopefully we will not need them.

when are you due to start IUI hun? where abouts do you live? i know some places are different to others.

its been good chating to you - hopefully speak soon.

xx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey you

Doing ok, just wish our clinic would pull their finger out with their correspondance etc, thats all we are waiting for really, for them to get my protocol sent out and the drugs etc. I am hoping it wont be too long at all now!

We live in Chesterfield, Derbyshire. Where abouts are you?

You sound like you were very lucky with your timings etc, i know round here if you fund anything privately this completely wipes out your chances of having any treatment on NHS.

Sounds like you have been through it treatment wise, i think i have had the same treatment/s as you just spread over a longer period of time, i find this whole process soooo stressful! 

Keep me posted on how your injections go and of course the basting etc, i will hopefully be joining you soon....!


Lyndsey


----------



## Mares (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi hopeandfaith

Just wanted to let you know that I am on my first IUI too, just about a week ahead of you. I took my 'late night injection' on Sat (while in Filey in a caravan - very interesting!) and had my insemination yesterday..results 13 July.

My DH did my injections too..2 per night. Sometimes I didnt feel them, sometimes they stung a bit so dont know why. Have tiny bruises but nothing major.  The nurse said it may happen like that. I am lucky to have 3 mature follies so fingers crossed we'll be lucky even though they said its a 15% success rate...

Let me know how you're getting on x


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey Mares

thanks for your post. wow in a caravan sounds fun lol, lets hope our little ones know what we went through lol 

how did the insemination go, did it hurt, or just uncomfortable hun?

have done 3 nights of injections now, and all hurt bar the first one, very strange! where do you put yours?

wow i bet you are really nervous for your results i know i am going to be as it that extra bit of hope i guess knowing the swimmers have been given a helping hand.

what a nightmare with gynys huh? i blame it on my GP for refering me to her in the first place, and i have to admitt i feel they were friends, so was probably getting a back hander.

like you i have wasted many months and just wish i was sent straight to the FS, if i had known about the FS unit where i went i would have just gone there on my own as insurance covered it, but i guess it wasnt meant to be.

where you based hun? do you get 3 goes on IUI?

i pray you get your miricle this month hun

stay in touch


----------



## Mares (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi hopeandfaith

To answer your questions....where I put the injections? well if I'm honest in the beer fridge, but am sure thats not what you meant. My DH put them either side of my belly button really...he said he was gonna try and make a smiley face out of my little bruises but never quite made it. Well, whatever amused him ! As with yours some stung and some didnt. I really dont know what was different each time.

You asked about he insemination and for most people it is not painful and just a little uncomfortable. Unfortunalty for me they couldnt get the cathetre tube through my cervix and into my womb for ages and by the end it was hurting. But thats only because they had to prod it for so long. I had a few unexpected tears cos I was scared they may say they couldnt do it at all. But they got there in the end. I hobbled out and felt excited it was all done. It was surreal seeing the sperm shoot into me on the monitor.

I;m based in Sheffield and yes we get 3 IUI's and 1 IVF. This is cos nether of us have kids already.

Let me know how you're getting on.....


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,
  Just been reading about all your injection experiences. Just wanted to give you all some hope. I had 3 cycles of IUI on menopur and Pregnyl and have just had A BFP  so stay positive and good luck to all of you


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey everyone.

mares i did have to laugh at your beer fridge response lol cheered me up so, thank you  

well i went for my first scan of this cycle, i am on day cd8 was convinced follies wouldnt be anymore that 5mm as last cycle (when on chlomid) on cd12 they were 13mm

anyway she scaned and saw one follie measuring 13mm, was rather suprised to be honest, but as my nurse said the menapure cooks you quicker!!! going back monday to see how i am getting on and to see if i am ready.

was a bit low when i came out as nurse said she saw 2 girls today also on CD8 who were ready and she said i thought you would be my 3rd (why did she have the need to give me this info)

i am also concerned that i only have 1 good follie as yo mentioned you had 3 good follies, i guess everyone is different   at least i have one which i am thankful for.

so you are testing next week i see, i cant imagine how you are feeling, i wish you all the luck int he world i really really do xx

Hi Jo, wow congratulations so happy for you, did you do anything different with your third try, or was it just meant to be xx how far gone are you 

stay positive everyone xx


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, 
    13mm on day 8 sounds good to me!!!! I was 14mm on day 9 and went up to 16 by day 10 on my last cycle (treatment was on day 11 cos I ovulate early) so you should be fine!!!! I didn't really do anything different this time except give the gym a miss. First two cycles I was looking for symptoms all the time but this time we had lots of other stuff going on and didn't really think about it.
  Am only 5 weeks so taking this very easy. Got first scan in three weeks. 

    The only advice I can give is be prepared for your trigger injection to make you feel tired and quite sick and just rest when your body tells you to.

  Good luck fingers crossed for you


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi jo

thanks for your advice, i so hope that doesnt happen, but i will rest like you say, tired already mind you, all this stuff takes it toll huh x

well went for my second scan today and my follicle grew to 19mm and a bit shocked but they found another one that was 16.9mm so i am really pleased that i have two!

i takemy trigger tonight and go for the iui on wednesday, feeling a mixture of emotions but trying to stay positive but not too positive

you look after yourself hunny and let me know how scan goes x 

xxx


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck for Wednesday. Try not to worry about it  - its not painful and doesn't take long.


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks jo

did you lay down for a while or did they make you get up and about xx


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

I think i depends on the clinic. When the sister did it she played chill out music and left you there for 20 mins but the doctor did our last IUI and only waited 5 to 10 mins before he said to get up. I was really disappointed but turns out it was the one that worked so maybe they let you lie there so you feel more positive. I took things easy for the week afterwards (no gym) just so I felt like I had done everything I could.   
                                                            Jo x


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks hunni xxx


----------



## Mares (Dec 27, 2008)

Jo11 - well done in getting your BFP !!!!!   yey !!!!!  I'm really trying to carry on life as normal waiting for my result a week today...eeeek !

hopeandfaith - my sister-in-law had a BFP with her first IUI 2 months ago (no pressure then...) and she only had 1 follie...it really only does take one...

My trigger injection didnt make me feel sick/ill at all, just tired from all the concentration it took to do it perfectly right  
As for resting after the prodecure. They didnt ask me to lay there at all afterwards, but I went home and rested for the rest of that day. It felt right. You cant do much, but this felt as if I was doing 'somthing'. Had the next 2 days off work to just potter and do nice things, then went back to work. I've booked off my result day and the day after. Just to gather my thoughts - either way I guess. Or to go online shopping for baby clothes...no I really musnt.


----------



## Allie_Jane (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm also on my first IUI using both Clomid and injectables, I'm in my 2ww at the moment and it's killing me..

I had 3 follicles which I was chuffed about but it's just wait and see.

I was sooo tired on the injections, I could have slept the day though and after the basting.

I was told to stay lying down after the IUI, the kept me on the bed for about 1/2 hour, then told to rest when I got home (I went straight to bed and sleep).

Good luck to you all.

Allie xxx


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Allie

how hard are the two week waits huh? i had my first two week last cycle but only with the chlmoid and hcg shot, this time is actual IUI, i am going in tomorrow for it, i found out yesterday i was ready, i didnt sleep a wink last night, my mind was going around in circles.

i cant tell you how i am feeling, a nervous, aprhensive, positive, negitive kind of feelings all wraped into one, crazy huh?

when will you be testing, did it hurt or just uncomfprtable, did your nurse just do it?

i am so worried i am going to ov between now and tomorrow afternoon and miss it, but i guess they know what they are doing

xx everyting crossed for you hun


----------



## Allie_Jane (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi hopeandfaith..

Good luck for today - it's really exciting, especially if you try to relax (hard I know..)

The 2ww is the worst - I think it's especially bad since its my first IUI and everything went so well..

I had 3 mature follicles, OH had what he likes to call "super sperm" - very good apparently.. and my scan after IUI showed that I had OV's all the follicles..

I'm so hopeful but also trying to keep my feet on the ground - I keep telling myself 1 in 10 chance... 90% don't get BFP!! but it's hard to stay grounded..

The IUI did make me cramp a bit while it was being done, all that night and the next day I felt pretty uncomfortable but I've heard that's normal.. the nurse did it but she was very good - I'm in Glasgow and they try to have you see the same nurse every time you go so that's helpfull.

I get 6 attempts at IUI (with clomid and injectables) on the NHS but after 4 failures you get put on the IVF waiting list..

I'm currently 7 dpo, the nurse said my period would be due at 13 dpo which is the 13th - if it doesn't come I've to go to the hospital and get a test on the 17th.

Everything crossed for you today - let me know how you got on, try to relax, get ready like it's a date (it helps to keep your mind off it), and don't do ANYTHING for at least the rest of the day.. bed or feet up is the way to go (I slept for 4 hours when I got back)...

Take Care

Allie


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi ya alli

i posted on other thread but thought i would reply on here too  

thank you for your kind words. Today i found really hard, i can just about have smear, so you can imagine what i was like today, my nurse is brilliant and DH was amazing letting me crush his hand  

she did say i was tense but managed to get it where is should go and also said DH swimers definitly had a purpose and she put a large amount in.

its funny how they do things differently in different parts of the country and the world.

we here in essex only get 3 attempts, but i dont even want to think about it, trying to stay positive but like you keeping feet firmly on the ground. 

i said to the nurse other women do not know how lucky they are.

lets hope we are to be lucky this month as well.

after procedure we had a qucik bite to eat and like you went home and i slept for 3 hours i think i was more emotionaly drained than anything, i just hope i have done enough today!

stay in touch hun, oh i heard pure pineapple juice and brazil nuts in moderation are good to take, but not from concentrate hun

xxx


----------



## Mares (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi all. 

Havent had a good weekend. My IUI testing is tomorrow (Mon) but I started spotting Fri afternoon and by Sat afternoon full blown AF. I keep crying on and off. I know its my first IUI and I have 2 more but I was being so positive and all was going so well what with my 3 follies and all... My body didnt even have the decency to wait until official testing date before it looks to have spat out any possible pregnancy. I'm so disappointed. We went camping this weekend to Sherwood Forest and that helped, but I just keep crying on and off.

At least after tomorrow, I'll have the official BFN and I can try and get my strength back together. I have Mon and Tues off work so I;ll be being nice to myself.


----------



## Allie_Jane (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Mairs,

So sorry about your AF, I'm pretty much in the same boat - I started spotting yesterday - no AF yet but I have all the other symptoms..  

It's so hard not to feel like you've lost something.. I know that's daft but I was just so hopeful, Oh well, time to start again..

Take care of yourself.

Allie


----------



## Mares (Dec 27, 2008)

Allie-Jane

Yeah, I felt emotional from Fri morning cos my whole body felt like it normally does before my AF starts. Slight stomach pains, feel fat, just feel tired and 'not right'. So I left work cos I kept filling up, and I went shopping to try and be doing something nice. Then the spotting started. I must say, this AF is much heavier than normal so I'm having a right ole clear out ! (TMI)

You're right, because this is my first TX, I really feel like we've done a lot to get this far and I was being soooo positive and almost excited for tomorrow.....Jeez......talk about a rollercoaster.

I hope your AF doesnt come fully...when is your testing due ?


----------

